# Red toy poodle breeder in charlotte, NC



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Im still looking for a good breeder that has red toy poodles for sale in or around charlotte,NC. I have contacted many, but none have what I am looking for. Except one, she lives in Fayeteville NC, and she told me she MIGHT have some available in a couple of months. If any breeders are closer and do the PRA checking on the dam and sire, please let me know. Any suggestions or recommendations would be greatly appreciated. If anyone can help me, please. Thanks.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

my reccomendation is to stop worrying about distance

understandably seeing and meeting the parents/puppy is IDEAL before buying a new pet but if you're buying from a reputable breeder they will have references for you to speak to and I'm sure that most of them wouldn't mind shipping a puppy

I'd personally want the biggest bang for my buck, so I'd look everywhere like the fact that Ohio has maybe 2, 3 tops breeders that would even make it onto my short list 
I've had to extend my search for my next poodle further than I'm willing to travel at this time

on the left side of this page Apricot Red Poodle Club theres a list of breeders and what size poodle they breed
don't limit your search to ONLY those you can access easily


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Your right, I've only been searching for toy poodle breeders in my area... Reason being, I'm only 19, and I wont be able to visit the breeder in the other state, and if I do buy her from a breeder in another state, I wouldn't have the money to pay for for shipping... I did think about looking at other breeders from outside of state on poodleclubofamerica and contacting them. I would have to get a job (looking for one anyways) to save up the money for shipping though. I also wouldn't know what to do when I get to the airport. Where would I go to pick her up?... I don't know.Thanks for the advice, I will consider it though.:adore:


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I would stop worrying about distance as well. Please view Nanjac Poodles; Nanjac Red Toy Poodles They rarely have litters. Nancy is a fellow member of the Apricot Red Poodle Club and a friend of mine Sharon Svoboda has shown her dogs.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

thestars said:


> I would stop worrying about distance as well. Please view Nanjac Poodles; Nanjac Red Toy Poodles They rarely have litters. Nancy is a fellow member of the Apricot Red Poodle Club and a friend of mine Sharon Svoboda has shown her dogs.


Thanks! Already contacted her.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

ToyPoodle46 said:


> Your right, I've only been searching for toy poodle breeders in my area... Reason being, I'm only 19, and I wont be able to visit the breeder in the other state, and if I do buy her from a breeder in another state, I wouldn't have the money to pay for for shipping... I did think about looking at other breeders from outside of state on poodleclubofamerica and contacting them. I would have to get a job (looking for one anyways) to save up the money for shipping though.


honestly, the shipping will not be much compared to the price of a well-bred puppy. Not to mention the first year costs like vaccines, and spay or neuter, plus normal maintenence costs (grooming, food, supplies). If you can afford all that than a few hundred dollars for shipping shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Your right, it's not a big deal. I can afford it...


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

ToyPoodle46 said:


> and if I do buy her from a breeder in another state, I wouldn't have the money to pay for for shipping... I would have to get a job (looking for one anyways) to save up the money for shipping though.Your right, it's not a big deal. I can afford it... :


Kind of contradicting yourself here,you should consider getting a job before purchasing a pet of any kind you never know what may come up, my parents just spent $800.00 for the vet to tell them that their dog ate sand and it will pass,but the dog was not well for 2 weeks so they had to run a lot of test to come to this conclusion.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

pudlemom said:


> Kind of contradicting yourself here,you should consider getting a job before punching a pet of any kind you never know what may come up, my parents just spent $800.00 for the vet to tell them that their dog ate sand and it will pass,but the dog was not well for 2 weeks so they had to run a lot of test to come to this conclusion.


Ya i've been applying for jobs for the last year, I get phone calls here and there, but they never call back for an interview. I just finished applying to various jobs (plus a paid internship!) in the last couple of days, been to a job interview a few weeks ago, but i never got hired  I am aware of that though.  Wish me luck i hope i get hired soon. Awww poor puppy, im glad he's fine now.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Toypoodle46 - now is a very hard time to find a job. Keep plugging away and things will turn around. I think you should consider what pudlemom is saying though. Dogs are very expensive and you will need a cash cushion or at least pet insurance. You have to think of the dog like your child. Should you have one if you don't have the $ at this point to take this huge responsibility on? Remember this is the next 15-20 years of your life. I was in the position you were in where I could not really afford a dog but I really wanted one. I had an elderly neighbor that had a sheltie and she would let me borrow her dog. I would take the sheltie for long walks and play with her and teach her tricks. Her owner was happy - a tired puppy is a good puppy - and I got many of the benefits of dog ownership with little responsability. I know you really want a dog but before you know it you will have that great job and be ready for a puppy of your own.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

CT Girl said:


> Toypoodle46 - now is a very hard time to find a job. Keep plugging away and things will turn around. I think you should consider what pudlemom is saying though. Dogs are very expensive and you will need a cash cushion or at least pet insurance. You have to think of the dog like your child. Should you have one if you don't have the $ at this point to take this huge responsibility on? Remember this is the next 15-20 years of your life. I was in the position you were in where I could not really afford a dog but I really wanted one. I had an elderly neighbor that had a sheltie and she would let me borrow her dog. I would take the sheltie for long walks and play with her and teach her tricks. Her owner was happy - a tired puppy is a good puppy - and I got many of the benefits of dog ownership with little responsability. I know you really want a dog but before you know it you will have that great job and be ready for a puppy of your own.


True that. I hope i get a job soon. I know everything will work out though.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

ToyPoodle46 said:


> Ya i've been applying for jobs for the last year, I get phone calls here and there, but they never call back for an interview. I just finished applying to various jobs (plus a paid internship!) in the last couple of days, been to a job interview a few weeks ago, but i never got hired  I am aware of that though.  Wish me luck i hope i get hired soon. Awww poor puppy, im glad he's fine now.



ToyPoodle46, I want to wish you good luck with your job-hunting! But you have to understand that this is a very difficult time. I have two graduate degrees and plenty of relevant job experiences but I was unemployed for the past 3 yrs. Recently I got my current job and I consider myself to be very very lucky.

Please understand that we are not trying to discourage you from getting a puppy. They are so cute and they are our wonderful friends. Who can say no to a puppy? But please understand that "love" is not the solution to everything, unfortunately. Often times we need "money" and "time" to solve a lot of problems. Would you be willing to consider taking in a puppy after you have a job and some savings?

Here's a list of expenses and hopefully this can help you make an informed decision:

Puppy $1200 (the average fee charged by a reputable breeder that does health screenings)
Food $50/mth (high quality wheat/grain/soy-free food plus some supplements)
Chewy + treats $10/mth (you need these for training and to save your furniture)
Grooming $55 every 5-8 wks
Misc. (crate, leash, ear cleanser, bed, nail clipper, shampoo, brush, car seat, etc) $300+ so far on my 8-mth-old poodle
Insurance $450/yr (he's on the bronze plan, not even the silver/gold plan)
Preventative (heartworm and flea) $20/mth
Medical (items not included under the insurance plan such as vaccines + deductible) $300+ so far
Neuter/spay $200+
Classes about $180 each (you want to take your puppy to at least 2 courses. Nickel is taking his 5th course)
Puppy socials $10/wk
Others (cleaning supply, dog litter, poop bags, etc) $20/mth

Time spent:
1 hour per day at the dog park
2 hours per wk before he turned 6 months at indoor puppy socials
1 hour per wk at class
30 mins per day doing homework/training
1 hour every 10 days giving him a bath + super basic maintenance
20 mins per day on grooming (brushing, teeth, ears, etc.)
extra time playing fetch and chasing after him after he gets our socks/dish towels etc.

Again, this is not to discourage you. This is to encourage you to take in your wonderful friend at the perfect time in your life so that you will have the most wonderful experience with your best friend in life.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Yes i know your trying to help me, and your right. I am going to get her when I am ready for her. Thanks.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

ToyPoodle46 said:


> Yes i know your trying to help me, and your right. I am going to get her when I am ready for her. Thanks.


Glad that you found my post helpful. But do stay on the forum, TP46! I have learned a lot from the fellow poodle lovers here. You will be very well prepared when the time comes


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Sure will!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

TP46 I think you are going to be a great owner when the time is right. The fact that you care enough to do the research and ask questions shows me how much you care and that you want to do right by your future puppy.

Schnauzerpoodle - thank you for your list. I knew some from having my Aussie but I can see I have some shopping to do. Congratulations on your new job!


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

CT Girl said:


> TP46 I think you are going to be a great owner when the time is right. The fact that you care enough to do the research and ask questions shows me how much you care and that you want to do right by your future puppy.


Thank you! I have done alot of research, i have been wanting one for about 3 years now, and I have researched in the past also. So ya  I still do have many questions though. I know the people at this forum can help me with all of them.


----------



## dawsondm1006 (Dec 9, 2021)

Hello-

Does anyone know where you can find a reputable breeder of red miniature poodles in North Carolina or surrounding areas? I'm willing to pay for shipping cost or travel. I've had one red poodle that faded after 18 months from a vibrant red to almost white. After 3 years, the coat remains an "oatmeal color". I never knew this could occur until a friend vaguely mentioned this happened to her brown poodle and once this happen to my red a year and a half later I begin to research online and found this is a very common occurrence. I now know to ask more questions and manage my expectations. I still love my "Beau" but it took some adjusting to the drastic change in color. White seems to be the safest coat. However, I had 2 white poodles previously and would like to try again to obtain a red that can retain/hold some of the color even if it only lightens slightly. Any feedback, comments or suggestions are welcome.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome, @dawsondm1006  This thread is over ten years old and contains replies that are very specific to the original poster’s situation.

To ensure your post gets the attention it deserves, please go ahead start a new thread. You can copy and paste directly from this one, if you like.

I am going to close this one to avoid any confusion.


----------

